# How to disassemble the display of Pioneer avh-x...?



## cerrone (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys.
I'm having troubles with disassembling the 2 DIN Pioneer avh-x4700bs, which display needs to be replaced.

I managed to disassemble the back plate, sides, top of the unit and the main board. What left now is the bottom plate and the front plastic plate + display.
Is anyone aware how to disassemble the plastic trim around the display? I removed the two small screws on the bottom, but nothing happened afterwards. I am sure that the assembly pattern is the same for entire AVH-X line.
The search in Google was more than disappointing too.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Is the screen scratched or cracked because if not it's just a software driver issue!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here you go (it's the same for your deck too)

https://elektrotanya.com/pioneer_avh-p5700dvd_sm.pdf/download.html


Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

